# Can't find Carb Kit



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a Kohler PowerPlay 500 generator that dates back to the 1980's. It was run once and stored in the basement for years with fuel in it. Other than the fuel being gummed up everything else is like brand new. Piston has no scoring at all. It has a TK carburator with a float bowl on the bottom and on the top has the numbers 102A and beside that a 4B or 4H. A google search for a kit hasn't helped. Hate to throw it out just because of a few gaskets.
Great forum!!


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

This website may help you.

http://mpgservice.com/products.htm

If you sent them a e-mail or call have all your model, engine, and serial numbers handy.

Good Luck


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Did you try E-bay?. I have an old Mantis, I was having the same problem and found a kit there cheap.


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, Ive looked there too. I can't find TK kits anywhere.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

if you have the Kohler model number you might try www.kohlerplus.com and see if they list any parts for your generator. Be sure to use internet explorer browser when you go to the Kohler site as it's the only browser they support.


----------

